# '69 ygm-3



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just thought the Traynor buffs would like to see a few pics of the amp I just took in as trade on my F-30. From what I've been able to figure out it's a '69 Special "Conservatory" Edition that Pete made for the Conservatory of Music. I suspect the only difference was cosmetic. Obviously not the original Marsland and I will be checking out a Scumback in there. Kinda bright, as most are, but very cool none the less. Everything works but I'll need a footswitch at some point. I have the back, just took it off to take a look at the speaker. I've never seen so many screws used to hold down a bit of plywood. May run it down to Wild Bill for a bit of tweaking.

Thanks to John (urko99) for the amp.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

I have a YGM-3. Great amps!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome!!! I'd love to get my hands on a YGM-3 someday!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

very cool. I didn't know there was a conservatory line. It must be uber-rare.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> very cool. I didn't know there was a conservatory line. It must be uber-rare.


I'm not sure but I could only find one other picture, a guy in Montreal I think. No idea how many were made. I actually attended the Conservatory in '68 but bought the smaller Gibson "Skylark" amp, which I stupidly sold about 12 years ago. It was also "white faced" . Very pleased to find this one. I still have my old Harmony student Strat ;-)


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

How do you like the Celestion G12-80 in it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's "OK". Nothing to compare it to yet. I'm going to put one of my Scumbacks in it, hopefully tonight, as a point of reference. Overall first impressions are :

a bit bright - having a YSR-1 I expected that.
reverb is strong but sounds a bit "thin" when compared to a Fender, or my RRR pedal for that matter
very nice Tremolo
quite a bit of volume, not sure on headroom yet.
not as heavy as I was afraid it might be 

Again that's all based on about 1/2 hour of playing.




JHarasym said:


> How do you like the Celestion G12-80 in it?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Glad your enjoying the amp Dave. It has been a great transaction, and Dave is a "top notch" guy to deal with! Good luck with the amp!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing what you find when you open up an old amp  I figured I'd quickly whip out the old speaker and drop in the Scumback .... not! Looks like many years ago the guy who dropped in the Celestion thought it would be a good idea to use caulking. 



















I can assure you it was a bear to get out.  Might have been an attempt to reduce rattle in the baffle, I'll never know. Anyway after much cursing and scraping the Scumback is in there.










Whoa what a difference, but not neccessarily in a good way. The Scumback is dramatically more efficient, read that as MUCH louder. Tonally both speakers are quite similar and that's a big thumbs up for the Celestion as I love the Sumback. Having said that it's definitely going on a trip to see Wild Bill. Very bright and thin unless you dial the bass all the way up and the treble all the way down. When either bass or treble are maxed they add gain into the circuit. Strange. The volume goes from OFF (but it's never really off, can still hear the guitar through the speaker quite clearly), to LOUD just by touching it. Then from 1 to 10 there is very little increase. Reverb is still thin sounding as was my YSR-1 until Bill worked some magic on it. I'm sure the tone is in here though, and I know Bill can find it 

I'll keep those of you interested in this stuff updated. Maybe we could ask Bill to chime in when he gets this?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's with Bill 

Along with a CVR that I'm asking him to do the Mark Moyer mods on.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like a trip to the DR. is needed. Usually Traynors have nice audio taper pots or volume, this one has been fudged with.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Sounds like a trip to the DR. is needed. Usually Traynors have nice audio taper pots or volume, this one has been fudged with.


Yep! She's already at the specialist.


----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

I know I'm kinda late to the game on this thread. Anyways, I have a YGM-3 as well. I replaced the speaker with an Eminence, something in the American line, the name escapes me right now. I find the sound is great.........except:

I have to roll the treble back almost to zero, otherwise it's ear-piercingly bright. Also, now that I have the new speaker in, it's much louder! In fact, my bandmates we're complaining it's too loud. The volume knob is difficult to control, it really jumps from "zero to hundred". So, now what I do is control the volume with the level controls on my distortion pedals. Seems to do the trick. 

I know these issues could probably be taken care of, but I'm too lazy and cheap to bring it in! ha ha. 

Rob B.
Ottawa


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's about it in a nutshell, LOL. Anyway mine is in with Wild Bill and I'll let you know how he makes out. I always expect the best from Bill 




sonic74 said:


> I know I'm kinda late to the game on this thread. Anyways, I have a YGM-3 as well. I replaced the speaker with an Eminence, something in the American line, the name escapes me right now. I find the sound is great.........except:
> 
> I have to roll the treble back almost to zero, otherwise it's ear-piercingly bright. Also, now that I have the new speaker in, it's much louder! In fact, my bandmates we're complaining it's too loud. The volume knob is difficult to control, it really jumps from "zero to hundred". So, now what I do is control the volume with the level controls on my distortion pedals. Seems to do the trick.
> 
> ...


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

davetcan said:


>


What kind of Scumback did you swap in? (Can't quite make out the letters...)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TubeStack said:


> What kind of Scumback did you swap in? (Can't quite make out the letters...)


 
That's an H75-8HP. I've also got an H55-8HP and a Scumnico kicking around here somewhere


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

davetcan said:


> That's an H75-8HP. I've also got an H55-8HP and a Scumnico kicking around here somewhere


 
Nice. I've got an H75-16 on its way in the mail right now, and just swapped an M75-8HP into my Traynor DarkHorse 1x12. LOVE Scumback speakers.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TubeStack said:


> Nice. I've got an H75-16 on its way in the mail right now, and just swapped an M75-8HP into my Traynor DarkHorse 1x12. LOVE Scumback speakers.


Same here. When I say "laying around" they're actually in cabs that I use all the time.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Look up Parkhead's mods for these amps. You won't be sorry. I put a G12H30 Heritage in mine, and it has been my go-to amp for years. Park's mods just make it more versatile now. Very under-rated amps. Give a listen. Most songs on this list are the YGM, cept " Love I need", which is a Super Reverb.

The Fabulous Tonemasters on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

CT.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Look up Parkhead's mods for these amps. You won't be sorry. I put a G12H30 Heritage in mine, and it has been my go-to amp for years. Park's mods just make it more versatile now. Very under-rated amps. Give a listen. Most songs on this list are the YGM, cept " Love I need", which is a Super Reverb.
> 
> The Fabulous Tonemasters on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> ...


Thanks for that CT. I'll look them up. Unfortunately no amount of amp modding would make it sound as good as yours on those clips, LOL.


----------

